# Howdy from Texas!



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello folks, thought I'd introduce myself today. My name is Jen and I love all sorts of critters. I am a Microbiology student at Texas State University-San Marcos, but currently reside in Austin.

I am new to the hobby, sort of. smile.gif I have caught mantids when I was a kid, though a few years ago I found one in a furniture store in Hawaii and brought it home. I have always been fascinated by bugs and critters. I now have 4 C. pictipennis and 1 Mystery Mantid and I can't be happier with them. In the future I want to expand my collection to include Boxers, Ants, Taiwan Flowers, Gambian Spotted Eye Flowers, Orchids, Giant Shields, Peacocks, and more or less biggrin.gif I also keep Lygodactylus williamsi geckos (1.2 group plus 4+ eggs), 1.4 Leopard geckos, a dwarf rabbit, a juvenile sulcata tortoise, a pug, a mutt dog, and various butterfly larvae (mostly black and pipevine swallowtails, monarchs and gulf fritillaries) during the year. We also have a butterfly garden that serves as a certified wildlife habitat (we've seen leopard frogs, toads, anoles, skinks, Meditteranean geckos, fence lizards, millipedes, sowbugs, several species of bees and wasps, skippers, painted ladies, monarchs, queens, blues, hawkmoths, swallowtails, snails, hover flies, milkweed bugs, mantids, ants and so much more!!)

I have a 1 year old son that I hope will love bugs and critters and nature as much as I do when he gets older!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome from Ohio.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 7, 2009)

welcome from smoggy los angeles


----------



## grant (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome from Florida,

P.s

Those geckos you have are very cool


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow from P-town Co, my little girl loves all of our rep's and bug's I think your son would too  [/SIZE]


----------



## ismart (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 7, 2009)

noodles lol welcome to the forum, im douglas!


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Sep 7, 2009)

Yo! From Philly.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice to meet you noodles! :lol:


----------



## davestreasurechest (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome! from Kansas


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 20, 2009)

Howdy, from OHIO


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Arthropod HQ.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Jen!




Very nice to meet you and glad to have you here.  Sounds like you've got "the bug" like most of us, hehe. Glad you found the forum here and hope you'll find much information to help you, as well as make some friends along the way. Looking forward to seeing you around the boards. (Like your nickname too, hehe)!


----------

